# Newb in Nebraska



## gabriel (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey, my name is Gabriel, I'm 28, and I live in Omaha, Nebraska.  I just started smoking recently after wanting a smoker for several years.  My friend's dad always smoked food around holidays and I always wanted to learn how to make food that delicous.

I have a Charbroil Silver Smoker, Charbroil, and Grill 
*Product Number:*  07201560    
http://www.charbroil.com/Consumer/pr...uctSeriesID=16

I'm pretty new and looking to learn alot from the forum.  Already things are looking up, since this appears to be a very active forum, which I will love!

Thanks,
Gabe


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, and congrats on your smoker and grill. Plan on having a great summer, what with all the great information available here, not to mention the sharing of good times.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 31, 2008)

welcome gabriel.........there are several members here that live in omaha......i am sure one or the others will be along to give a warm welcome, and may be even able to hook up with ya, and show you hands on............

once again welcome

oh btw......make sure to sign up for Jeff's FREE 5-day ecourse
losts a GREAT info in there


----------



## gooose53 (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!!


----------



## master_dman (Mar 31, 2008)

Howdy.!

Actually I'm in Bellevue, but for simplicitys sake, I just say Omaha.

Welcome aboard.  How many smokes do you have under your belt?

I'm still a total newb as well.  I've used my brand new Brinkman smoke n pit a grand total of 4 times.. and once was just to grill some burgers.

Each time was mouth watering delicious.


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome aboard Gabe, you will be turning out great Q in no time at all.


----------



## teeotee (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome to the smf gabriel. You are in the best place to learn. There is a wealth of information here.

I'd been using a smoker for over 3 years. Then i found this place and found out what i'd been doing wrong. 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## gabriel (Mar 31, 2008)

I've only smoked once, I did a 5lb brisket that ended up somewhat tough but smokey and still pretty damn good, and some pork ribs.  I didn't have a temp gauge, so keeping my temp was impossible.  I've since ordered that and hope my next experience will be a little better.

I have some friends coming over this weekend, one of which is a vegetarian and another is not a huge fan of pork, and I'm debating my upcoming smoked dinner this weekend.


----------



## master_dman (Mar 31, 2008)

You'll get sucked in pretty quick.

I don't know what I'm doing next.. I have 10 lbs of chicken quarters.. two whole chickens.. and 10 lbs of featherbones.

I think I'll be doing the whole chickens... I got the idea from here.. and just can't get it out of my head.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=15099


----------



## walking dude (Mar 31, 2008)

i know bellevue WELL dman.............


----------



## master_dman (Mar 31, 2008)

Use to live here?  Or you have relatives here..


----------



## walking dude (Mar 31, 2008)

had relatives there..........my uncle was stationed at offut(sp) af base.........then when he retired, he went into hvac, and went to werk on the base........and retired.......a double dipper.........but he moved to brownsville...........always said that when he retired, he would tie a snow shovel to his front bumper........and drive south........and as soon as someone asked him what that was on his bumper........he knew he had driven far enuff...........LOLOLOL


----------



## bowvalley (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome, from NE Nebraska myself.


----------



## gabriel (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Bowvalley, know anyone around eastern or south central area who sells cheaper smoking woods?  I would like to go to all wood smoking and get entirely away from charcoal except just to start my fire.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Gabe. look around and ask lots of questions. We like to answer them.
You have found the most knowledged group of smokers on the web.
Andy.


----------



## allen (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome Gabriel, Nice to have a close neighbor, 1 1/2hr from Sioux City, You'll enjoy SMF, I have learned qiute abit From the fine people of this forum


----------



## kookie (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the smf............Glad you found us here..............


----------



## geob (Apr 1, 2008)

Glad you made it.  Now we can smoke

geob


----------



## smoker matt 54 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to SMF! Go Jayhawks!


----------



## drlouis (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome!  

I'm also in Nebraska, and used to live in Omaha.  will be there this weekend in fact.  What did you say you were fixin' for dinner? ;)


----------



## gabriel (Apr 1, 2008)

Thx drlouis, good to see there's quite a few Nebraskans here.  If any of you Nebraskans or western Iowegians(?) know places to get smoking woods I'd be more than willing to travel to get it.  I have family around Grand Island and friends in Kearney so I cover most the state.  PLMK


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 1, 2008)

I can't help you with finding the wood, but wanted to say Welcome! Glad to have you here.


----------



## master_dman (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a place in Iowa on the Missouri river I go to every weekend in the summer.  I'll be scouting out trees for smoking.  

I like to use wood.  It's 100% cheaper than charcoal.


----------



## cubguy17 (Apr 1, 2008)

Whats up Gabe, this is a great site. I usually pick up my wood at certain ACE Hardwares, the one in springfield plaza (50th and G area) has a great selection, from chips to chunks, and cherry to mesquite. Welcome Aboard!


----------



## teeotee (Apr 1, 2008)

Gabriel, if you're wanting to go 100% wood something you may want to look at getting is a burn barrell. Check out the thread below for more info on that process.
I aquired a barrel recently but haven't gotten to work on it yet. 


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...read.php?t=633


----------



## vegansbeware (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the site! Great place here. Lots of tips and tricks to learn.


----------



## gabriel (Apr 1, 2008)

Master Dman, how do you know what trees are what?  I see downed trees all over but I have no idea what they are so I'd hate to just cut'em up and take'em home and have it ruin my meat.  And in the winter, there's no leaves to help with finding out what the trees are.


----------



## master_dman (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm not the best at identifying everything yet.. the internet has everything you need tho.  Walking dude had some great sites on that.. I'll dig em up in a bit.

It is easier to figure out what it is when it has leaves.. but if it's already dead, the grain of the wood, and the bark will usually tell you what it is.

95% of the time in Nebraska it's gonna be a cottonwood.. but I learned that a good dry cottonwood is a good smoking wood.  Maybe not so much for the smoke flavor, but good free fuel.

We'll have to hook up sometime.. I'll get ya some wood.


----------



## gabriel (Apr 1, 2008)

Yah, that's more what I want anyway is free fuel.  I don't want to cut down a Apple tree and burn all of it for fuel and flavor.  I want something that won't impart any flavor but provide some good heat and then add my flavored wood of choice for flavor.  Good to hear that Cottonwood doesn't add much, cause I know we have an ungodly amount of Cottonwood 'round here.


----------



## drlouis (Apr 3, 2008)

I have family in Grand Island too, and currently live in Hastings.  If you hear of any good places to get woods around here let me know!


----------

